# Charlotte Zombie Walk - August 20th 2010



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

This year the 4th annual Charlotte Zombie Walk will be starting a bit earlier than usual. This year it will be held on Friday August 20th beginning around dark. The staging area will be at Phil's NYC Deli and Tavern at Tryon and 5th Streets in Uptown Charlotte NC. There is no age limit but children under 18 must be accompanied by a parent or guardian.

In addition, there will be a Red Cross Bloodmobile on site from 4:00pm - 8:30pm taking blood donations because the need is so great. Phil's will be offering food and beverage specials (non-alcoholic) for anyone who donates a pint. We will also have makeup artists on the scene in case someone needs a last-second zombification.

In addition to the Red Cross, we will be taking donations for Costumes for Kids, a charity that provides Halloween costumes for children in hospitals, hospices, wards, etc. We will be collecting money to offset the $3000 in shipping costs that it usually entails.

If any NC.SC haunters and zombie fans need more information visit the CZW page at http://www.myspace.com/charlottezombiewalk or search Facebook for their site. Costumes for Kids website is http://www.costumesforkids.net

Mods: If I need to take down the links please let me know as I know they're not on the links page...


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

*bump* Only one week away...


----------

